

Who donated at least $30,000 in 2012 US presidential election? - nealmydataorg

http://mydataorganizer.com/fund.html 
can be checked for people who donated at least $30,000
by searching Donors. More than 900 people donated at least $30,000 in 2012 US presidential election.
======
skram
Just curious.. how does this differ from
<http://data.influenceexplorer.com/contributions/> (formerly
transparencydata.org)?

Thanks,

@skram

~~~
nealmydataorg
The main purpose of showing the election fund raising data is for showing
organized data. Data can be adhoc depending upon needs. The raw data is from
fec.gov and the result is organized data.

I do not know about "<http://data.influenceexplorer.com/contributions/>. My
connection to that site was unsuccessful. I will check it out later.

Thanks for checking out mydataorganizer.com/fund.html and providing feedback.

~~~
nealmydataorg
I checked out <http://data.influenceexplorer.com/contributions/> . It has
other types of data as well.

MyDataOrganizer.com targets only individual donors for US 2012 Presidential
election.

------
dholowiski
That is a very confusing interface.

~~~
nealmydataorg
Please provide your recommendations for making it simple interface. Thanks

